# User CP



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2008)

Usually, when you click on user CP, any posts you've contributed to, and have new responses since your last visit, are listed....

All day, it's listing posts that haven't had activity in days..  Any way to make that stop?


----------



## Bilby (Jan 23, 2008)

if you are no longer interested in the threads, you can unsubscribe - which I realise doesn't truly address your question but it might tidy it up a bit for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 23, 2008)

I see that too Miss Blue. Some are as old as 10 days.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 23, 2008)

this may be why:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/question-read-threads-41880-2.html


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine is working fine. Only subscribed threads with recent activity are listed, but then I clicked on mark all posts read earlier today (under quick links), as said in Bilby's link.
The forum seems to be working better for me, even when switching computers it remembers what I've already read.  A couple days ago it was bringing up a portal page that looked to be a couple days old on my one pc...... I would always have to refresh it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

VB - as you know by now I'm sure, it happened when Tech turned on the feature that will properly eliminate "read" posts.  It won't keep doing that.  Once you read a thread, or mark a forum read, that should be it and it shouldn't show up as not having been read again, like they were doing at times.


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the new addition to reading the threads that shows this note:

*The threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts.

*It's quite convenient!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Usually, when you click on user CP, any posts you've contributed to, and have new responses since your last visit, are listed....
> 
> All day, it's listing posts that haven't had activity in days.. Any way to make that stop?


 
Mine is near the point of terminal breakdown. I never had so many links there EVER.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Mine is near the point of terminal breakdown.  I never had so many links there EVER.



Well get reading buddy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Well get reading buddy!


 
VB's right, they just keep popping in there.....never happened before.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> VB's right, they just keep popping in there.....never happened before.



Once you start reading them - or marking the forums read - it won't happen like that again.  They just got caught in a "net" when Tech turned on the switch to activate the tool.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2008)

Aaaaaagh...switch smitch.  Hopefully they'll just go away.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Aaaaaagh...switch smitch.  Hopefully they'll just go away.



LOL - unless you read them, or manually mark them read, they won't.  If you scroll down to the very bottom of the Forums listing page you will see a link that says "Mark All Forums Read" - you can do that to start fresh.  You can always go to Quick Links to see what was posted new today.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeap, same here, I had like 15 or so pages, of "unread/new" threads


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

That's why I don't subscribe to any threads - they are a REAL pain to clear.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ditto. But I think we might read more threads than many other members.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2008)

Alix said:


> Ditto. But I think we might read more threads than many other members.



Yea, and at warp speed too!  lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 23, 2008)

It took a little getting used to when they made the switch, and yea I had to go back thru a lot of it again, but I do like it better this way. 
But then again I also had to get used to Mozilla Firefox when I switched off IE as well so its all kinda got a new feeling now for me!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't subscribe to any threads (my email is full enough without all those notifications), but almost all the forums are showing as unread, even if I go in and look at every one of them.  It's driving me nuts because I keep thinking there are a zillion new posts!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I don't subscribe to any threads (my email is full enough without all those notifications), but almost all the forums are showing as unread, even if I go in and look at every one of them.  It's driving me nuts because I keep thinking there are a zillion new posts!
> 
> Barbara



Hey, how can it "drive" you nuts when you are already there?  

.........paybacks......................you know what I'm talking about, right?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hey, how can it "drive" you nuts when you are already there?
> 
> .........paybacks......................you know what I'm talking about, right?


LOL  How true!  

Anyway, I am finally able to get them to stop showing as unread--I just have to go through every one of the marked posts one by one.  Thank goodness I don't have anything else to do (like sewing, housework, etc.).  

Barbara
P.S. Have you gotten the hair off of your tongue yet?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> LOL  How true!
> 
> Anyway, I am finally able to get them to stop showing as unread--I just have to go through every one of the marked posts one by one.  Thank goodness I don't have anything else to do (like sewing, housework, etc.).
> 
> ...



LOL - nope - the hair is still on my tongue and it tastes like Dachshund!!!!!

For anyone who wants to REALLY get rid of the new threads a bit faster than reading them all there are a couple ways of doing it:

#1 - when you click on a forum click on a forum click on Forum Tools (right above all the list of threads) then click on "Mark This Forum Read".  That will take care of the issue forum by forum.  

#2 - if you REALLY want to get it done in one fell swoop go to the page that lists ALL the forums.  Scroll down and right under the Miscellaneous forum is a dark blue line with a link titled "Mark Forums Read".  This will mark ALL the forums read at one time.  

You can always click on the Quick Links right under where it says Welcome (and your name) in the upper right - right under the big Discuss Cooking logo.  Click on Today's Posts and you will see everything that was posted "today" (whatever day "today" might be).


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LOL - nope - the hair is still on my tongue and it tastes like Dachshund!!!!!
> 
> For anyone who wants to REALLY get rid of the new threads a bit faster than reading them all there are a couple ways of doing it:
> 
> ...


I thought there must be something like that here but hadn't seen it lately.  Thanks!  I know I have seen it at other sites.  That will definitely be quicker than going through all of them and refreshing every five seconds!  

Barbara
P.S. I'm so in love with that little dachshund that it's not even funny!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Barbara
> P.S. I'm so in love with that little dachshund that it's not even funny!



Hey, did I ever charge you for the tonsillectomy she gave you?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hey, did I ever charge you for the tonsillectomy she gave you?


She sure did try, didn't she?!  I'm sure Cubbie would like a little of that action--you should see him and the 3 visiting pups.  They all greet each other by licking each others' mouths!  They are a bunch of nuts!

Barbara


----------

